# ناسوت المسيح أم لاهوته؟؟



## أبو الأجوبة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هل نحن نعبد المسيح أم لاهوت المسيح ؟؟ 
و كلمة " المسيح " هل تعني ناسوت المسيح أم لاهوت المسيح أم المسيح بناسوته ولاهوته ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياابنى مفيش غير مسيح هو واحد هو الكلمة المتجسد
هو المستحق للعبادة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يوجد فصل بعد التجسد ، فلا يوجد ناسوت بلا لاهوت او لاهوت بلا ناسوت ، لذلك فعندما نقول اننا نعبد هذا او ذاك ، فلا يوجد عبادة لشيء منفصل ..


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تصحيحاً لكلمة الله الإبن مات
الله الابن -المتجسد- مات, فاللاهوت كما يقول الكتاب روح (يو 4 : 24) اَللهُ رُوحٌ. و الله لا يموت, إنما في تجسده مات الجسد المتحد باللاهوت, لا أحد يؤمن بأن اللاهوت يموت.


----------



## حارس العقيدة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مساء الخير
سؤال بسيط لاستاذ ROWIS يقول:



> الروح القدس دي كلمة مذكرة وليس مؤنثة
> يعني السؤال يبقي ما هو الروح القدس


طيب ما تفسيرك لما ورد في هذه الترجمة للنص في العبرانيين اصحاح3 عدد7:
"لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوت*ه*"
وفي الترجمة الفرنسية لنفس العدد:
"C'est pourquoi, comme dit le Saint-Esprit: aujourd'hui, si vous entendez *sa* voix"

لماذا ترجمت sa للمذكر رغم أنها تستخدم مع المؤنث؟؟

ويقول الاستاذ مولكا :



> لا يوجد فصل بعد التجسد ، فلا يوجد ناسوت بلا لاهوت او لاهوت بلا ناسوت ، لذلك فعندما نقول اننا نعبد هذا او ذاك ، فلا يوجد عبادة لشيء منفصل ..


فهل هذا يعني ان العبادة موجهة للاهوت والناسوت معًا؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*يانهر اسود على الجهل

هو صوته بتعود على مين
على المسيح الابن ولا الروح؟
**وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَكَابْنٍ عَلَى بَيْتِهِ.  وَبَيْتُهُ نَحْنُ إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِثِقَةِ الرَّجَاءِ وَافْتِخَارِهِ  ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ.*
*7 لِذلِكَ كَمَا يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: «الْيَوْمَ، إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ*
*8 فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، كَمَا فِي الإِسْخَاطِ، يَوْمَ التَّجْرِبَةِ فِي الْقَفْرِ*


*ثانيا *
*Διό, καθὼς λέγει τὸ πνεῦμα τὸ ἅγιον, σήμερον ἐὰν τῆς φωνῆς αὐτοῦ ἀκούσητε

**فونيوس اوتو يعنى صوته بالمذكر,*
*اوتو masculine اى مذكر*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الرد على الاخ حارس مالايستحق حراسته 
الترجمات عمرها ماكانت حجة على العقيدة
الروح القدس  -روح الله القدوس      -روح إلوهى  لا جنس له ولا عمر له ولا  مكيال يكيله-  No  Gender-no   sex
   ++++++++
الرد على الشق الثانى من سؤالك
شقيقي يعمل  ضابطاً  بالحرس  الملكى بقصر باكنجهام
وأريد أن أسألك حينما رفع يمينه بالتحية العسكرية أبان مرور المركبة الاليه التى تستقلها جلالة مليكة إنجلترا
فالسئؤال الان موجهه إلى فطنتكم الخارقة
ترى التحية  هل هى موجهه لجلالة المليكة ؟؟ أمم للسيارة التى تستقلها  أم لكليهما؟
حبيبي أنتم    ناس غير راغبين  فى الفهم والادراك والقبول
فالايمان هو  إذعان الارادة  او إراده الإذعان-
وأنتم لاتتوفر لديكم رغبة الفهم او الاقتناع 
وما أواجهه من شبهات على قدر عالى من السخف والثأآله  
توضح أننا  فى حالة من المراوغات والمناورات أقرب الى التلاكيك والتماحيك منها إلى أى حوار عقيدى
مع إحترامى للجميع 
وشكراً
و


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> يارب تكون فهمت السؤال


*لالا انت هنا مش علشان تملى علينا اوامرك
مفيش اصلا سؤال علشان اجاوب عليه  *
*جهل مسلم  وازلته بمنتهى السهولة
الكلام عن المسيح وصوته مذكر(اوتو)
مش عايزين تفاهه
الىل بعده
*


> انا سؤالي ليس عن الآب والروح القدس بل سؤالي للمرة الثانية هو :
> *فهل هذا يعني ان العبادة موجهة للاهوت والناسوت معًا؟؟ *


*واجابتى كانت واضحة 
نحن نعبد ابن الله الكلمة
مين هو ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو المسيح*


> انظر لكلام اخيك ROWIS


*الروح لا جنس له لانه روح الوهى
لكن لغويا يعامل انه مذكر
كما اللوغوس يعامل على انه مذكر
فى فرق بين الاسلوب الادبى للتعبير عن الله
وبين الشرح اللاهوتى لذات الله 
فهل يوجد لغويا شئ اسمه لا جنس له؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ROWIS (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*


حارس العقيدة قال:



مساء الخير
سؤال بسيط لاستاذ ROWIS يقول:


طيب ما تفسيرك لما ورد في هذه الترجمة للنص في العبرانيين اصحاح3 عدد7:
"لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوته"
وفي الترجمة الفرنسية لنفس العدد:
"C'est pourquoi, comme dit le Saint-Esprit: aujourd'hui, si vous entendez sa voix"

لماذا ترجمت sa للمذكر رغم أنها تستخدم مع المؤنث؟؟

ويقول الاستاذ مولكا :


فهل هذا يعني ان العبادة موجهة للاهوت والناسوت معًا؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هو حضرتك بتعرف في القواعد الفرنسية ؟ اصلي انا بكام ضغطة زرار اكتشفت الاتي

- الآيه بالعربي كاتب **صوته وليس صوتها **(يعني مذكر)
والايه بالفرنساوي استخدمت SA واللي لما نترجمها للعربي هنلاقيها كالاتي
لذلك ، كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم، إذا كنت أسمع صوته **(يعني مذكر)!*






​*
- والترجمة بالانجليزي هاتبقى*
*Therefore, as says the Holy Spirit today, if you hear his voice
**(يعني مذكر)!
*


​*

- ولما جيت اترجم SA للانجليزية لقيت انها صفة وترجمتها بالانجليزية his , her , its وتقريباً بما انها صفة اي انها تصلح للمذكر والمؤنث واللي دي قاعدة من اساسيات اللغة العربية
**الصفة المشبهة: اسم من مصدر الفعل الثلاثي اللازم أوزانها قياسية:
- أَفْعَلُ، فَعْلانُ والمؤنث منهما فَعْلاءُ، فَعْلَى.
تختصان بـ فَعِلَ يفعَل:
حَمِرَ يَحْمَر فهو أَحْمَر وهي حَمْرَاء.
سَكِرَ يَسْكَر فهو سَكْران وهي سَكْرى. * 
*- فَعَلٌ ، فُعالٌ، فَعَالٌ.
تختص بـ فَعُل يَفْعُلُ:
حَسُنَ يَحْسُن فهو حَسَنٌ، شَجُعَ يَشْجُعُ فهو شُجَاع، جَبُنَ يَجْبُنُ فهو  جَبَان.
- فَعْلٌ، فِعْلٌ، فُعْلٌ، فَعِلٌ، فَعِيلٌ، فاعلٌ.
مشتركة بين الرابع والخامس:
سَبِطَ يَسْبَطُ فهو سَبْط، مَلُحَ يَمْلُحُ فهو مِلْح.... *
*قال واحنا اللي مش بنفهم في اللغة العربية !!!
*




​*- ولما ترجمت sa voix للانجليزية طلعتلي his voice
**



*​*
**- ولما ترجمتها للعربي طلعتلي صوته
*




​*يعني باليمين او بالشمال هي مذكر، بالعربي مذكر والانجليزي مذكر والفرنساوي مذكر ... اعملك ايه دلوقتي انا بقى ؟
على الاقل يا استاذي لما تتكلم يبقي في مستوى أدنى من الأدلة أو الاثباتات، مش اي كلام في الحماده كده .. ولا ايه ؟!!
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا معرفش فرنساوى يا اخ رويس
الىل اعرفه يونانى ورديت على اساسه
يعنى كمان الترجمة بتقول عليك انك بديل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياراجل متحترموا نفسكوا شوية ملتوا البلد
جتكم القرف
*


----------



## ROWIS (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*


apostle.paul قال:



انا معرفش فرنساوى يا اخ رويس
الىل اعرفه يونانى ورديت على اساسه
يعنى كمان الترجمة بتقول عليك انك بديل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياراجل متحترموا نفسكوا شوية ملتوا البلد
جتكم القرف


أنقر للتوسيع...

** والمصحف يا استاذي الغالي ولا انا افهم لا فرنساوي ولا يوناني ولا اي حاجة غير أني بتكلم واقرا عربي .. بس، ولكن ربنا يخلينا عمو جوجل ترجمة (أي القواميس) فأنا ادرجت الصور علي كلامي وطلع كلامنا احنا صح.
وانا ملاحظ ان الاخ حارس العقيده مردش علي اي حاجه بعد اللي انا جبتها، او رد علي ادلتي اللي حطيتها، وادينا بقالنا يجي ساعة ونص بحالهم رغم انه كان شغال في الحوار والكلام بتاعه بيرد اول بأول؟
مش عارف ايه اللي حصل بعد ما حطيت الرد .. لما نشوف
**ياتري بعد الرد بتاعنا، هل مازال الاستاذ حارس بيفهم في قواعد اللغة الفرنسية ؟

**رغم ان دي مجرد ترجمات عن اليوناني ولكن انا برضوا حبيت اشوف كلامه صح ولا لأ، وكالعادة اتأكدت انه اي كلام في الحماده
*


----------



## ROWIS (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> ممكن تحط رابط الترجمة اللي اخذت منها النص؟
> 
> وشيء ضروري لازم تعرفه الترجمة ممكن تحمل اخطاء لان من قام به بشر لذلك يكون الرجوع الى الاصل *


* مهو ملطعش ان في خطأ في الترجمة اساساً* !


----------



## أنجيلا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> * مهو ملطعش ان في خطأ في الترجمة اساساً* !



*ومش هيطلع اي خطا 
sa c'est un adjectif possessif  
صحيح ان استعماله بيكون ل Féminin singulie  

  بس اللي تغافل عنه الاخ ان   sa c'est un adjectif  يعني صفة معناها "خاصته او خاصتها"*

بس نفسي اعرف الترجمة اللي اعتمد عليها :act19:


----------



## ROWIS (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ومش هيطلع اي خطا
> sa c'est un adjectif possessif
> صحيح ان استعماله بيكون ل Féminin singulie
> 
> ...


* حلوة حكاية الترجمة اللي أعتمد عليها هههههههههههههههههه، هو ولو بيعرف في اي ترجمة كان قال الكلمة دي ؟ دي بالعربي مذكر .. بالفرنساوي مذكر .. بالانجليزي مذكر .. باليوناني مذكر
نعمله ايه يعني اذا كان هو مش بيعرف اي حاجه في اي حاجه ؟!
قصدك تقولي الجاهل اللي نقل منه، او المنتدي اي نقل منه*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماهو حتى لو كان اعتمد ع الترجمة فعلا فالترجمة غير معصومة عن الخطا وممكن تحمل اخطاء لذلك يتم الرجوع الى الاصل *


----------



## simsimeg (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حارس العقيدة قال:


> مساء الخير
> سؤال بسيط لاستاذ ROWIS يقول:
> 
> 
> ...



سلام للجميع،
في الفرنسية يعود التذكير و التأنيث على الموصوف
voix مؤنثة و لذلك يقول الذكر: ma voix  - كما تقول الأنثى ma voix أيضا - أي صوتي
pied  (القدم) مذكر و لذلك يقول الذكر و الأنثى: mon pied - أي قدمي
و بنفس الأسلوب: sa voix - son pied  للذكر و الأنثى سواء.


----------



## ROWIS (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*يعني حضرتك اثبتنا انك جاهل في اللغة الفرنسية والعربية واليونانية والانجليزية وعرفتش تثبت ادعائك بعد ما ورينالك القواعد اللغوية، وبعد كل ده تيجي بعد يومين كامليين من السكوت وعدم الرد علي ادلتنا اللي اثبتنا جهلك باللغات تقولنا الشرك ؟ هَزُلَت
طب مش مكسوف من نفسك انت كدة ؟
*


----------



## بن الراعى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى اخى الحبيب الذى يتسأل عن الهوت والناسوت يا اخى الحبيب لا تقف متصلبا  فى علم اللاهوت بل كن مرنا فى تفكيرك لتصل الى ما تريد ان تصل اليه اذا كنت تريد ان تصل فالسيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد(( و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد (1تي  3 :  16) المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد يعنى طبيعه لاهوتيه وطبيعه ناسوتيه اى الجسد متحدين اتحاد لا ينفصل بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير بمعنى بأتحاد اللاهوت بالنوست اللاهوت لالم ينقص شيئا من ولم يطغى اللاهوت على الناسوت فقد اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت منذ بشاره الملاك للسيده العذراء فلم يكن هناك فاصل زمنى بينهم اى لم يتكون الناسوت اولا ثم بعد ذلك اتحد به اللاهوت ولكن اتحد من ليحظه منذ البشاره فلذلك المسيح هو الله بلاهوته وايضا بناسوته فى نستطيع ان نفصل بينهم فالذى صلب على الصليب وتألم هو الجسد اى الناسوت متحدا به اللاهوت لم يتخلى عنه لحظه واحده ولا طرفه عين اتمنى تكون فهمت ولك منى كل ومحبه وسلام
*


----------

